# What's the best article on hospitality?



## ReadBavinck (Apr 2, 2006)

*What\'s the best article on hospitality?*

Here's a is a list from monergism.com Which should I read?


http://monergism.com/thethreshold/articles/topic/hospitality.html


Thanks.

[Edited on 4-2-2006 by CJ_Chelpka]


----------



## ReadBavinck (Apr 2, 2006)

Here's a second list under their Spiritual Gifts section:

http://monergism.com/thethreshold/articles/topic/spiritualgifts.html


----------



## ReadBavinck (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> Eveyr last one of 'em.



Aw man! Here's me for the next two weeks -->


----------

